

Use rsync to deploy your website - breck
http://breckyunits.com/code/use_rsync_to_deploy_your_site

======
spooneybarger
well, all i get is a blank page right now, so assuming this site was deployed
using rsync, this isn't a real good advertisement for the process.

~~~
breck
Real post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1008802>

Oops! I learned 2 things:

1\. I should have copy pasted the url instead of typing it. 2\. The blog
software needs a 404 page.

Thank you for alerting me to this.

